
What Taiwan can teach the world on fighting the coronavirus - notlukesky
https://www.nbcnews.com/health/health-news/what-taiwan-can-teach-world-fighting-coronavirus-n1153826
======
planetzero
Here's what they can teach us: When you have an extremely small country, it's
easy to contain. Not so much for the rest of the world.

~~~
bitxbitxbitcoin
The lack of land borders is probably helpful, too. The article wants the
reader to believe it's the near universal healthcare, though.

> Last but not the least, Kolas said that she believes the country’s health
> insurance system, which covers 99 percent of the population, has been
> crucial to fighting the spread of the outbreak.

“Taiwan’s health insurance lets everyone not be afraid to go to the hospital.
If you suspect you have coronavirus, you won’t have to worry that you can’t
afford the hospital visit to get tested,” she said.

“You can get a free test, and if you’re forced to be isolated, during the 14
days, we pay for your food, lodging and medical care,” Kolas said. “So no one
would avoid seeing the doctor because they can’t pay for health care.”

